# Neue Star-Wars-Serie? Lando Calrissian angeblich mit eigener Serie auf Disney+



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. Juli 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Neue Star-Wars-Serie? Lando Calrissian angeblich mit eigener Serie auf Disney+*

						Solo: A Star Wars Story war an den Kinokassen finanziell gescheitert. Trotzdem geht nun das Gerücht um, dass mit Lando Calrissian eine der dort vorgestellten Figuren eine eigene TV-Serie bekommt. Wie im Film soll der junge Lando von Donald Glover verkörpert werden.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Neue Star-Wars-Serie? Lando Calrissian angeblich mit eigener Serie auf Disney+*


----------



## darkarth (27. Juli 2020)

Die Retroschiene langweilt mich


----------



## RyzA (27. Juli 2020)

Ich finde Retro gut solange es gut gemacht ist.


----------



## Two-Face (27. Juli 2020)

Hmm...

Ich frage mich, ob Greedo als nächstes eine eigene Serie bekommt.
Oder das Eisungeheuer, das Luke in Ep5 überfallen hat. 
Oder vielleicht auch Sturmtruppler TK-421.
Und dann gleich auch der Typ, der in Ep4 für 2 Sekunden irgendwo im Hintergrund in der Cantina zu sehen ist...

Wenn die Kuh schon gemolken wird, dann doch gleich richtig, oder?


----------



## RyzA (27. Juli 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Oder das Eisungeheuer, das Luke in Ep5 überfallen hat.


Du meinst "Wampa". Ja davon könnte man eine ganze Serie machen.

Edit: Vom "Space Slug" auch. Ist dann bestimmt viel Abwechslung drin.


----------



## Two-Face (27. Juli 2020)

Du meinst "Exogorth".


----------



## RyzA (27. Juli 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Du meinst "Exogorth".


Jau genau den, das, oder es.


----------



## wellidontknow (27. Juli 2020)

Und die Kuh wird gemolken, sorry mehr ist Star war seit ende der Prequels nicht mehr. Die 6 Filme bilden eine logische in sich abgeschlossene Story und fertig.


----------



## Rgbroach (27. Juli 2020)

wellidontknow schrieb:


> Und die Kuh wird gemolken, sorry mehr ist Star war seit ende der Prequels nicht mehr. Die 6 Filme bilden eine logische in sich abgeschlossene Story und fertig.



Naja vor den Filmen hab es noch Comics die die Geschichte weiter erzählt haben. Die Story mit Mara Jade x Luke war canon bis Disney alles vernichtet hat.


----------



## darkarth (27. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich finde Retro gut solange es gut gemacht ist.



Ich auch. Aber is ja nicht gut gemacht.  Fühlt sich alles so berechnet und stümperhaft an. Als würden sie weder Konzept noch Vision haben und nur den Wünschen von minderjährigen Fans hinterher laufen. Bei Mandalorian Staffel 1 war es besser. Aber bei Staffel 2 scheinen sie wieder ins alte Muster zu fallen, nachdem was man so hört.


----------



## GreitZ (29. Juli 2020)

Super immer her damit. Wenns nicht immer so lange dauern würde


----------

